# HTTPS (SSL) via FORM und PHP



## IQ100 (2. November 2008)

So ... erst mal schön das die Sufu wieder t ... konnt ich glatt den abend im Forum verbringen 

Mein Problem: Habe eine Homepage, Dokument ist in PHP und soll ein Form via SSL verschlüsseln! =-= Genauer: Will Paypal in meine HP aufnehmen, habe ein Zertifikat erstellt hochgeladen und Zertifikat erhalten - Nen Schlüssel hab ich auch erhalten

In mein Webserver Xampp ist in der httpd.conf ... load mod_ssl aktiviert.

So ... was jetzt?!  Das Formular soll jetzt via SSL verschlüsselt werden, und natürlich auch versendet!

Meine Fragen:
1. muss ich in der httpd.conf noch irgend was machen?
2. Die Seiten von Paypal sind HTTPS und ich las hier im Forum was von SSL?! was nun?
3. wie bekomme ich das jetzt verschlüsselt versendet

So würd ich das ja normal machen:
< ?
echo "< FORM ACTION="xxxx.php" ... </FORM>";
? >

4. Welcher Port ist eigentlich für SSL bzw. in welcher Config finde ich den jeweiligen Eintrag?

Dank jeder geistreichen antwort


----------



## kalle123456 (2. November 2008)

Das ganze hat erst mal nichts mit PHP zutun, sondern mit deinen Einstellungen des Webservers. Hier zu sind mehrere Einstellungen nötig, die je nach installierten BS und Webserver unterschiedlich sein können.
 Wichtig dabei ist:
(Beispiel Debian Apache 2)

1. dein Webserver muss auf port 443 auch Anfragen entgegeben nehmen
Datei: "ports.conf" 
Inhalt:
Listen 80
Listen 443
2. Das Zertifikat ist tatsächlich auch da
3. dein Vhost muss auch auf port 443 lauschen
eine Direktive dafür könnte so aussehen

```
NameVirtualHost *:443

<VirtualHost *:443>
 ServerAdmin admin@examples.com
 DocumentRoot /var/www/examples.com/public_html
 ServerName www.examples.com
 ServerAlias examples.com *.examples.com
 ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
 <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
     AllowOverride None
     Options ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
     Order allow,deny
     Allow from all
 </Directory>
 SSLEngine on

 SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/main.crt
 SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/main.key

 ErrorLog /var/www/examples.com/log/examples.com.error_log
 CustomLog /var/www/examples.com/log/examples.com.access_log common
</VirtualHost>
```
4. Das ssl Modul muss geladen sein, aber das hast du ja



> 2. Die Seiten von Paypal sind HTTPS und ich las hier im Forum was von SSL?! was nun?



Es ist dasselbe...

5. jeden Link auf deiner Seite ein HTTPS://  voranstellen oder es am Besten gleich über den Modul mod_rewrite über die ".htaccess" machen.


----------

